# Amazon Sword Max size?



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I have a few Amazon swords in my 60 gallon tank. 2 of them are massive at least I think. One measures from stock to end of leaf 22". And the leaves are massive. Did not know they got this big. What are some of the largest Amazon swords you all have? My tank is 24" tall for reference. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a few Amazon swords when I had a 45g tall (24" High) tank, The leafs grew to about 30" then out the tank through the gap where the glass cover was in the back. It was about 1 feet outside the tank and flowered. So total about 3 feet before I pulled it out and got rid of it.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

coldmantis said:


> I had a few Amazon swords when I had a 45g tall (24" High) tank, The leafs grew to about 30" then out the tank through the gap where the glass cover was in the back. It was about 1 feet outside the tank and flowered. So total about 3 feet before I pulled it out and got rid of it.




Wow now that is massive. Ya I will let these grow out of the tank in hopes one flowers. Every since the co2 addition they really exploded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

I have had one 24 inches tall with over 40 or so leaves in my 120, it was gorgeous but a bit big.

I ended up selling it to a guy with a 400 gallon.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Originally had 2 Amazon and 2 Melon swords in my 75g tank. Soon realized that was a "big" mistake. Currently have 1 of each. About every 2 weeks I trim out 3-5 of the biggest leaves from the Amazon just to try and keep things looking appropriately sized. Still have 30+ leaves on the Amazon. Yes, if you let them grow unchecked you could easily have 24" long leaves.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I have two Amazon Swords that are making life hard on my other plants in my 20. Anyone want two free swordplants?


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine is growing out of my tank at least 2 feet total. I have so many baby swords, PM if you want some. My sword is a mother plant.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Apparently they get huge. My big sword is trying to grow out of the tank. Right now it's 24" tall. Did some major trimming on it. I had no idea that when I got the sword plants they would get this big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Kleiner Prinz swords. My life is easy 
Max size for them is 12", and they get nice reds in younger leaves


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

24" high tank. This guy is like 30"+ now lol. This is the same sword in the first pic in the thread. So just 5 days of growth.








This is the second pictured sword in first post. Again 5 days of growth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Possible it is an Ozelot Sword (Echinodorus ozelot? No plant ID expert so there could be doubt? 
ozelot
Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Ozelot Sword Plant
Amazon
Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Amazon Sword Aquarium Plant
I am looking at the spots on the leaves but either way I tend to disagree with the sizes as listed. 
I have one with spots and it has reached the top of a 125, sent out several stalks which have grown to the end of the canopy and turned to come back around. The stalk might be around five feet long!! 
I do cut some off when they have developed roots. I take these to other tank as I sure don't need any more space hogs in this tank. But I can almost hear them sucking in the nitrate which is a good thing in this tank.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Possible it is an Ozelot Sword (Echinodorus ozelot? No plant ID expert so there could be doubt?
> ozelot
> Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Ozelot Sword Plant
> Amazon
> ...




Ya there is no way max size is 1' 4". Ya it's amazing how fast they grow and how much nitrate they destroy lol. Is for sure a good thing. When I bought them on Amazon were just listed as "Amazon Sword". 

Anyone know for sure what specific species these are??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I have broad leaf amazon swords that have grown to be 21" tall, hit the surface of the tank, and I cut the leaves off. They sprout new ones from the base and I just cut the long ones as close to the base as possible. They are massive plants, absolutely NOT recommended unless you plan on removing them or keeping them trimmed. They are pretty though, to me at least. They just get so big!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This was the part that makes me think Ozelot:
The Ozelot Sword is a hybrid between Echinodorus schlueteri 'Leopard' and Echinodorus barthii, which is what gave it the marbled spots on the elongated green leaves. 

The one pictured on that site is about the size that I was sold also as Amazon sword. Plants are harder to ID than fish as there are many more hybrids which has to wind up with lots of totally confused folks.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> This was the part that makes me think Ozelot:
> 
> The Ozelot Sword is a hybrid between Echinodorus schlueteri 'Leopard' and Echinodorus barthii, which is what gave it the marbled spots on the elongated green leaves.
> 
> ...




Just funny how they list the max size so small. It does look similar so you are probably right. Either way it's a nice plant and am curious how much larger it will get in my tank. I just did a major trimming on it a week ago and since has sprouted the huge leaves and just exploded. Never knew these guys grew so fast but you can just see from the first post to now. They love co2 and light for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine was doing "okay" with the regular modified EI but then I decided to try adding more phosphate and the combo of more as well as added iron just seemed to make it jump out of the tank. I also have red tiger lotus and the iron seems to help holes in the older leaves on it. 
But like you say, nice plant! I can live with beating it back now and then. 
One thing is certain, though. None of my fish are dragging it out and around the tank. I have to wiggle to get the small ones roots out of the ground.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Mine was doing "okay" with the regular modified EI but then I decided to try adding more phosphate and the combo of more as well as added iron just seemed to make it jump out of the tank. I also have red tiger lotus and the iron seems to help holes in the older leaves on it.
> 
> But like you say, nice plant! I can live with beating it back now and then.
> 
> One thing is certain, though. None of my fish are dragging it out and around the tank. I have to wiggle to get the small ones roots out of the ground.




That answers some questions then. My phosphate level has been at 5ppm last few weeks and nitrate 30 ppm. I also add extra iron in addition to full EI with 60 par light at substrate and 35ppm co2 so explains why it has exploded lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> I had a few Amazon swords when I had a 45g tall (24" High) tank, The leafs grew to about 30" then out the tank through the gap where the glass cover was in the back. It was about 1 feet outside the tank and flowered. So total about 3 feet before I pulled it out and got rid of it.


Same for my red amazon sword. At one point i did found it too big for my 65 gallons. It was growing fine with either co2 injection or Excel, and ferts in water column, Flourite substrate.

Michel.


----------

